# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فى اعمال المادة 17 عقوبات

## هيثم الفقى

فى الطعن رقم 18783/1995 والمقيد برقم 18783 لسنة 65 ق 

الـوقـائع 
اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن فى قضية الجناية رقم 12165 لسنة 1994 (المقيدة بالجدول الكلى برقم 1886 لسنة 1994) بأنه فى يوم 29 من نوفمبر سنة 1994 بدائرة قسم السلام – محافظة القاهرة – حاز بقصد الاتجار نبات مخدر الحشيش فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانوناً. وإحالته الى محكمة جنايات القاهرة بمحاكمته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الا حاله . 
والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً فى 16 من ابريل سنة 1995 عملاً بالمواد 29، 16 ، 38/1 ، 42/1 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون 122 سنة 1989 والبند "الأول" من الجدول "الخامس" الملحق بالقانون الأول مع تطبيق المدة 17 من قانون العقوبات بمعاقبته بالاشغال الشاقة لمدة ست سنوات وتغريمه خمسين الف جنيه ومصادرة المخدر المضبط باعتبار ان الاحراز مجرد من القصود . 
فطعن المحكوم عليه فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض فى 9 من مايو سنة 1995 وقدمت اسباب الطعن فى 13 من يونيه سنة 1995 موقعاً عليها من الاستاذ/ فريد مصطفى العربى المحامى . 
وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة . 
المحكمــة 
بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق وسماع التقرير الذى تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً . 
من حيث أن الطعن قد استوفى الشكل المقرر فى القانون . 
وحيث أنه يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه انتهى الى ادانة الطاعن بجريمة حيازة نبات مخدر الحشيش بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطى أو الاستعمال الشخصى طبقاً للماة 38/1 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون 122 لسنة 1989 وأعمل فى حقه المادة 17 من قانون العقوبات ثم قضى بمعاقبته بالاشغال الشاقة لمدة ست سنوات وبتغريمه خمسين الف جنيه. ومصادرة المخدر المضبوط لما كان ذلك ، وكانت العقوبة المقررة لجريمة حيازة مخدر الحشيش مجرداً من القصود التى دين بها الطاعن هى الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسين الف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى الف جنيه، وكانت المادة 17 من قانون العقوبات يجعل النزول بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة الى العقوبة التى أباح النزول اليها جوازياً الا أنه يتعين على المحكمة اذا ما رأت أخذ المتهم بالرأفة ومعاملته طبقاً للمادة 17 المذكورة الا توقع العقوبة الا على الاساس الوارد فى هذه المادة باعتبار انها حددت نص القانون محل العقوبة المنصوص عليها فى الجريمة . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة قد دانت الطاعن بجريمة حيازة نبات مخدر الحشيش بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطى أو الاستعمال الشخصى فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً وذكرت فى حكمها أنها رأت معاملته طبقاً للمادة 17 من قانون العقوبات ومع ذلك أوقعت عليه عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وهى العقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة طبقاً للمادة 38/1 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون 122 لسنة 1989 فى شأن مكافحة المخدرات فإنها تكون قد اخطأت فى تطبيق القانون اذ كان عليها أن تنزل بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة الى عقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن ست سنوات. ولما كانت المادة 35 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 بشأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن امام محكمة النقض تخول محكمة النقض أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها اذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت به أنه مبنى على خطأ فى تطبيق القانون، ومن ثم فإنه تعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه وأن يكون مع النقض الا حالة لما هو مقرر من ان تطبيق العقوبة فى حدود النص المنطبق من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع، وذلك دون حاجة لبحث أوجه الطعن . 

فلهذه الأسباب 
حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع نقض الحكم المطعون فيه واعادة القضية الى محاكمة جنايات القاهرة لتحكم فيها من جديد هيئة أخرى ..

----------


## عادل الشعيبي

بارك الله فيك أخي هيثم

----------

